# New 30 sec jump...put it back



## swarto112 (Sep 10, 2012)

I dont want to see the screen scramble, just want it to jump like on all the previous models


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

You can switch it back yourself. See here.


----------



## videobruce (Nov 30, 2012)

Why stop at 30, how about 60 seconds??
And 15 seconds back, what good is eight?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

videobruce said:


> Why stop at 30, how about 60 seconds??


The standard commercial spot is 30 seconds, or a multiple of that.



> _And 15 seconds back, what good is eight?_


Eight is about perfect for those "What did he say?" moments, and 8 * 4 = 32, reversing one forward skip. It seems like a good interval for backing up when you go too far skipping forward.

Why, what good is 15?


----------



## videobruce (Nov 30, 2012)

> The standard commercial spot is 30 seconds, or a multiple of that.


How many commercial breaks are just 30 seconds? How many button pushes do you have to do? Also, the one second delay between pushes make matters worse.


> Why, what good is 15?


1/4 of sixty, for when you overshoot. After spending much time trying different combinations with a DVR that gave the proper options, 60 seconds ahead and 15 back works out the best.


----------



## jakerock (Dec 9, 2002)

VideoBruce I wish you'd sell your TiVo and get that DVR that you are always describing as your perfect DVR. Then you could be happy and not have to spend all your valuable time complaining about every design decision TiVo has made (almost all of which most of us are very pleased with).


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

videobruce said:


> How many commercial breaks are just 30 seconds?


How many are even multiples of 60? 30 is a better bet.



> _How many button pushes do you have to do?_


Very few.



> _Also, the one second delay between pushes make matters worse._


There's no such delay. Maybe until you can _see_ the updated picture (not a full second, though), but you can press the button again and have it register before that. So you can (depending on the program) stack up a few blind skips at the beginning, and then slow down as you approach the end of the block.



> _After spending much time trying different combinations with a DVR that gave the proper options, 60 seconds ahead and 15 back works out the best._


I can't agree. 60/15 is too coarse, especially for uses other than commercial skipping.


----------



## MathiasRex (Jan 23, 2013)

Aaah - was a little perturbed that the 30-second skip looked different while "skipping". Frames of the video are displayed while skipping, making it look more like fast forward, scrambling my brain a bit. Good to hear there seems to be a way to make it work like it did on my Series3. I'll give it a try.


----------



## twhiting9275 (Nov 17, 2006)

I don't get the frustration over this one. Yeah, it's different, but it's a good thing.


----------



## jakerock (Dec 9, 2002)

I like how I can see a snapshot of what I'm missing so that I can go back if something catches my eye. 

Improvement.


----------



## Emacee (Dec 15, 2000)

Let's go all the way with this: Tivo should add that feature that Dish has where during the night it scans shows you've recorded and removes the commercials.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Emacee said:


> Let's go all the way with this: Tivo should add that feature that Dish has where during the night it scans shows you've recorded and removes the commercials.


You mean the feature they're being sued for?


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

TiVo will probably add real commercial skipping once Charlie Ergen clears the legal path for them. Ironic, since TiVo spent years patent trolling and extorting Charlie Ergen.

Theoretically MCE can do this, but I can't seem to get the last link in the chain working to get my MCE box to do this, and with everything else MCE does, I'm waiting for the new TiVo box that's coming out to switch back to TiVo (Premiere 4 or 6 or whatever they come out with) after a couple years away (from 80Hr S2).


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Honestly these things should just be configurable. Decide what elapsed time you want for forward and reverse. I understand TiVo wants a simple interface, but is there something wrong with having an "advanced" setting someplace that turns on the ability to configure in more detail? It doesn't even need to be a support issue since using it could simply require assenting to your configuration being kept on file in your account so TiVo support has access to it, too.


----------

